# Graf-Rhena-Weg



## tim76 (2. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen, wer hat mal Lust ganz gemütlich den Graf- Rhena-Weg zu fahren? Betonung auf "gemütlich". Bin mit 39 Jahren auch nicht mehr der jüngste


----------



## vitaminc (2. April 2016)

Du fühlst Dich mit 39 Jahren zu alt so dass du mit dem MTB auf nem Forstweg rumgurken willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tim76 (2. April 2016)

Nein, das mit dem Alter war ein Scherz. Nur hab ich bisher wenig Erfahrung mit dem MTB.


----------



## vitaminc (2. April 2016)

tim76 schrieb:


> Nein, das mit dem Alter war ein Scherz. Nur hab ich bisher wenig Erfahrung mit dem MTB.



Auf dem Forstweg wirst du aber nicht viel lernen und demnach auch um keinerlei Erfahrung reicher werden.


----------



## tim76 (2. April 2016)

Ist ja immer die Frage was man möchte. Aber ein bisschen Fun sollte natürlich schon dabei sein. Gibt's in der Nähe Anfängertrails?


----------



## shield (2. April 2016)

SMDH


----------



## Badenser (2. April 2016)

Hi,
bin oft im Albtal unterwegs da gibt es schon ein paar interessante auch Anfänger-taugliche Trails.
Allerdings wütet momentan der Forst und die meisten sind leider schlecht oder gar nicht passierbar.
Von wo startest du denn?


----------



## tim76 (2. April 2016)

Hi, ich kann eigentlich von überall starten. MTB passt ins Auto. Aber am geschicktesten wäre schon Ettlingen.


----------



## Badenser (2. April 2016)

Kann dir ja mal bescheid geben.
Morgen bin ich mit Kollegen etwas gröber am Wattkopf unterwegs
Komme aus Ittersbach.


----------



## tim76 (2. April 2016)

Ja, gerne. Wohne in KA- Bulach


----------



## liquidnight (23. April 2016)

der GR-Weg ist zzt. komplett dicht, d.h. mit Bäumen übersät.  Die Kolonialverwaltung wütet mal wieder um Geld zu kriegen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tim76 (24. April 2016)

Hi, danke für die Info


----------



## franticz (28. April 2016)

liquidnight schrieb:


> der GR-Weg ist zzt. komplett dicht, d.h. mit Bäumen übersät.  Die Kolonialverwaltung wütet mal wieder um Geld zu kriegen ....


Immer noch? :O


----------



## Chillout_KA (2. Mai 2016)

Jemand ne Info wie es momentan ausieht? Toter Mann Stein? GR-Weg? Noch dicht?


----------



## bluesky (6. Mai 2016)

zumindest der GRW ist von Herrenalb bis Ettlingen komplett frei .. Trails sahen größtenteils auch frei aus


----------



## w69 (6. Mai 2016)

blauer Himmel, tatsächlich


----------



## liquidnight (13. Mai 2016)

Das Baum-Massaker auf dem GR-Weg ist noch vollstens präsent. Das Landrats"amt" hat noch nichts räumen lassen. Mehr als 30 Stämme liegen noch über den Weg verteilt.	Siehe Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (14. Mai 2016)

hmm .. deine fotos zeigen nicht den GRW


----------



## Badenser (15. Mai 2016)

Denke er meint den alten Rhena!

Habe mir letzte Woche spontan den toten Mann angetan
Der Forst hat mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet,
tiefe Furchen von den Maschinen und jetzt dreimal so breit wie vorher.....
Wird ein weilchen dauern bis man wieder von Trail sprechen kann.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (16. Mai 2016)

Badenser schrieb:


> Denke er meint den alten Rhena!
> 
> Habe mir letzte Woche spontan den toten Mann angetan
> Der Forst hat mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet,
> ...



Ist damit der Trail vom ca. Hohloh zum Toten Mann gemeint?


----------



## Badenser (16. Mai 2016)

@Flyer7576 
Nein keine Angst

Hier geht´s um die Trails und Wege im Albtal,der Trail geht am sogenannten
"Toter Mann Stein" vorbei,deshalb der Name.

Schade halt das der Forst immer so ein Chaos hinterlässt....


----------



## Schwobenflyer (16. Mai 2016)

Ok gut danke nochmal Glück gehabt  
Aber im Albtal würde ich auch gern paar Trails kennenlernen...


----------



## liquidnight (21. Mai 2016)

Badenser schrieb:


> Der Forst hat mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet,


   immerhin sind nun diverse Abschnitte offziell mehr als 2m breit !

soweit mir bekannt ist:  Forst ~== Wald.

Der Akteur der hier wütet ist die besatzungsrechtliche Hilfskonstruktion, welche in fetten Lieferverträgen an China und Österreich hierzulande schlicht rausholt was möglich ist. Final geht das Geld nicht an soziale Einrichtungen sondern an Rotschild-Banken.


----------



## franticz (30. Mai 2016)

Wie siehts aus mitm Toten Mann wieder frei?


----------



## Hen_Ren (30. Mai 2016)

Graf-Rhena-Weg (also der parallele Trail) und Bismarcktrail sind wieder seit heute befahrbar, durch viele helfende Hände freigeräumt.


----------



## franticz (30. Mai 2016)

Endlich


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. Juni 2016)

danke schön ! War wohl für die Maibike notwendig (?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hen_Ren (1. Juni 2016)

^Korrekt!


----------

